# Problem with fake PWM header



## Vintageman (Aug 21, 2011)

I bought four new PWM-controlled case fans to replace my four old 3-pin, voltage-controlled case fans. I also got a PWM splitter so that I could plug all four fans into one "PWM" header on my motherboard. However, I soon discovered that the 4-pin header on my motherboard is actually not PWM, but delivers a steady 5V DC instead on the fourth pin. In the BIOS, it can only be configured for voltage control and not PWM, even though it has 4 pins. So, I need a way to control my four new fans with PWM and I will not settle for voltage control because it wouldn't allow me to turn them down all the way. Are there any adapters, possibly PCI, USB, or even manual, that will give me PWM fan control? I don't want to put all the case fans on the same PWM channel as the CPU fan because I feel like that would be louder than necessary.

I found this but I can't find it in stock anywhere: Zalman PWM Mate Review - Overclockers

That is exactly the type of thing I would want though. Right now, the fans at full speed sound like a literal vacuum running next to me.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try here> Zalman ZM-MFC3 Multi-Fan Speed Controller / Temp Monitor - FrozenCPU.com


----------



## Vintageman (Aug 21, 2011)

Yikes, $80 for one PWM controller. That's a possibility, but I'll keep looking.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

You're not going to find a cheap, standalone PWM controller unless you build it yourself.


----------

